# Is this the best natural test booster?



## sensamilia (Feb 20, 2008)

Phyto-Testosterone by Primordial Performance.
Primordial Performance - Dermacrine, hormone precursors and estrogen reducers
You take it for a duration of 8 weeks and for best results stack it with Dermacrine from week 4-8.
A friend of myne told me its the best out there to date, has anyone ever tried it and would it be worth taking when under the age of 25?


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 20, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Phyto-Testosterone by Primordial Performance.
> Primordial Performance - Dermacrine, hormone precursors and estrogen reducers
> You take it for a duration of 8 weeks and for best results stack it with Dermacrine from week 4-8.
> A friend of myne told me its the best out there to date, has anyone ever tried it and would it be worth taking when under the age of 25?



I would say 17hydroxymesterone is...it is made from a plant.  The smilax plant.  Ive used it and its almost similar to taking a prohormone but natural.


----------



## nni (Feb 20, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Phyto-Testosterone by Primordial Performance.
> Primordial Performance - Dermacrine, hormone precursors and estrogen reducers
> You take it for a duration of 8 weeks and for best results stack it with Dermacrine from week 4-8.
> A friend of myne told me its the best out there to date, has anyone ever tried it and would it be worth taking when under the age of 25?



testofen is ok, i wouldnt say its the best.

i would say activate xtreme is better option, or even better the two stacked. or t-force + actX.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2008)

i used activate extrme; I concur.


----------



## quark (Feb 21, 2008)

nni said:


> testofen is ok, i wouldnt say its the best.
> 
> i would say activate xtreme is better option, or even better the two stacked. or t-force + actX.



OK, maybe this is a dumb question but if you stacked the testofen & activate would you need any type of pct? I wouldn't think so since you're not gonna get shutdown but just thought I'd ask. Tx.


----------



## nni (Feb 21, 2008)

no pct. it isnt supressive.


----------



## quark (Feb 21, 2008)

nni said:


> no pct. it isnt supressive.



So nni this might be a good option immediately following pct? Run right into it after the last day of pct? Doesn't seem like it would throw you're calendar off if you wanted to start a new cycle of something that would require a pct when the appropriate time frame had expired.


----------



## nni (Feb 21, 2008)

well then that would be 8 weeks of hormonal products followed by another 4 weeks which is something i rarely suggest. however considering that the previous 4 weeks (to the test booster) wasnt to boost levels, but to return to baseline you could do it, but i dont know if results would be as good as giving it some time. it would be something fun to play with.


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 21, 2008)

and where do you get this active extreme?


----------



## nni (Feb 21, 2008)

most online retailers that carry Designer Supplements.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 21, 2008)

I like Testofen it is very good and it would stack well with Activate, T-Force, and Forslean.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 22, 2008)

17 hydroxy --good
testofen--good
PCT by IDS--real good

--My libido is crazy, literally, when i take the PCTs.  
--17 hydroxy really works as more of a fat burner for me and makes me jittery when i take it with coffee or lipo 6x.
--Testofen really helps primarily with recovery when i use it.

Just a few of my opinions from experience in taking these.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2008)

I did a promagnon/tren x stack about a year back. It really worked well. They've since been banned in the federation that I belong to. I tried trib, and it didnt work. I tried the strongest stuff I could find, it didnt work. I tried novadex xt by gaspapri, it worked. Its been banned. Anything that seems to work gets banned. 6 OXO isnt banned, but it doesnt seem to be enough to really push the levels up or even be worthy of a shot if worked alone. What would be a compliment to 6 oxo, or should I even bother and just go back to activate extreme. Is there anything that is really that groundbreaking to even offer up a shot?


----------



## nni (Feb 22, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> I did a promagnon/tren x stack about a year back. It really worked well. They've since been banned in the federation that I belong to. I tried trib, and it didnt work. I tried the strongest stuff I could find, it didnt work. I tried novadex xt by gaspapri, it worked. Its been banned. Anything that seems to work gets banned. 6 OXO isnt banned, but it doesnt seem to be enough to really push the levels up or even be worthy of a shot if worked alone. What would be a compliment to 6 oxo, or should I even bother and just go back to activate extreme. Is there anything that is really that groundbreaking to even offer up a shot?



6-oxo and actX is an awesome stack. go for that.


----------



## PappaD (Feb 23, 2008)

Could you stack Phyto-Testoserone with something like Havoc?


----------



## nni (Feb 23, 2008)

a test booster and a steroid? dont see why you would.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2008)

Anabolic-Matrix Rx Reviews


----------



## PappaD (Feb 23, 2008)

Never done much OTC before. Mainly real gear. I am coming back from an injury and kinda let myself go so I want to rebuild my base before returning to gear!


----------

